# Best Centuries close to DC?



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did the Reston metric today and I loved it. What other rides are worthwhile ? I found a Seagull century in October that looks good and another that goes to Gettysburg but it is sold out. Anyone do bike to the beach this year?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I saw this list posted. I'm riding Civil War, Backroads and Seagull.

Aug 11- Cumberland Valley, Boonsboro, MD, <www.bikecvcc.com/cvcc_century.html> $40
Aug 25 - Western Maryland Century, Cumberland, MD, <www.wmwonline.org/events.html>
Aug 26- Reston Century, Reston, VA <http://restonbikeclub.org> $37
Sept 01 Bay Country Century, Owings, MD, <http://abrtcycling.com/events/annapolis-bay-country-century> 
Sept 02- Tour de Valley Century, Waynesboro, VA <http://milepostzero.homestead.com/TDV.html> $35<=8/18/2012>$40 ($50 9/02/2012)
Sept 05- Hanover Cyclers Century, McSherrystown, PA, <www.hanovercyclers.org/ldc.html> $20<8/06/2012=>$25
Sept 08- Civil War Century (sold out)
Sept 08- Lakes and Grapes Century Ride, Fredericksburg, VA, <www.family-ymca.org/lakesandgrapescentury/index.htm>
Sept 09- 30th Annual Shenandoah Valley Century, Harrisonburg, VA <www.svbcoalition.org/events/century> $14<9/2/2012>$20
Sept 09- Indian Head Century, Indian Head, MD <http://www.ohbike.org/century> $20<=8/15/2012>$30 ($40 9/09/2012)
Sept 15- Rapp Rough Ride, Washingtion, VA <www.fauquierfreeclinic.org/wp/?page_id=240> $25<=9/10/2012>$30
Sept 15- Heart of Virginia Bike Festival, Hanaover, VA <www.heartofvabikefestival.org/index.htm> $45 <=8/15/2012>$55
Sept 15- St Mary's Century, Leonardtown, MD, <www.paxvelo.com> $45
Sept 15- St Michaels Historic Century, St. Michaels, MD, <http://team4mil.org/2012/07/st-michaels-historic-centry-on-15-sept-2012-to-support-team-4mil>
Sept 16- Boys & Girls Club Cycling Challenge, Crozet, VA, <www.bgcchallenge.org> $100<=9/01/2012>$120
Sept 16- Three Creek Century, Carlisle, PA, <http://www.threecreekcentury.com> $15<=8/15/2012>$25
Sept 22- Harvest Moon Century, Millboro, VA, <http://www.discoverbath.com/harvestmoonfestival.html> $50<=8/31/2012>$60
Sept 23- Back Roads Century, Berryville, VA, <http://www.backroadscentury.org>
Sept 30- Cannonball Century, Hartwood, VA , <www.bikefred.com> $35<9/23/2012>$50
Oct 06- Culpeper Cycle Century, Culpeper, VA, <http://www.culpepercyclingcentury.com/> $45<=9/07/2012>$55
Oct 06- Valley Rally, Clearbrook, VA, <www.valleyrallybikeride.com> $35
Oct 06- Sea Gull Century, Salisbury, MD, <www.seagullcentury.org>


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

I did Seagull last year. It's a very good century, I recommend it. I did the traditional "Assateague" route which is quite windy. I believe the other, inland, route was designed to be less windy but I'm not sure. It's worth putting up with the wind to ride by the ponies at Assateague Island!


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Pug said:


> I did Seagull last year. It's a very good century, I recommend it. I did the traditional "Assateague" route which is quite windy. I believe the other, inland, route was designed to be less windy but I'm not sure. It's worth putting up with the wind to ride by the ponies at Assateague Island!


Thanks for the recommendation on the Seagull. I'll do this next year, as I've already signed up for the Amish Bike Ride in Dover this September. Although even until now I find it hard to justify travelling for more than 3 hours just to get there, on top of paying the $55 registration fee.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

scottma said:


> I saw this list posted. I'm riding Civil War, Backroads and Seagull.
> 
> Aug 11- Cumberland Valley, Boonsboro, MD, <www.bikecvcc.com/cvcc_century.html> $40
> Aug 25 - Western Maryland Century, Cumberland, MD, <www.wmwonline.org/events.html>
> ...




Thanks - that is a much better list than what I found . Is back roads supposed to be bad hill wise?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Back Roads is not too hilly. Maybe 3500'. Supposed to be the nicest ride of all of them in the area. Its is limited to 1500 riders and is sold out.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want hilly, try out the Alpine Loop Gran Fondo...103 miles and 12K elevation. Out of Harrisonburg, cross over into WV, do some more hills, then climb back over.

Welcome to Jeremiah Bishop's Alpine Loop Gran Fondo


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

scottma said:


> Back Roads is not too hilly. Maybe 3500'. Supposed to be the nicest ride of all of them in the area. Its is limited to 1500 riders and is sold out.


I was wrong. Back Roads is NOT sold out, but will be. Get in while you can.


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

scottma said:


> I was wrong. Back Roads is NOT sold out, but will be. Get in while you can.


Do you have the website for it? Apologies if you've already posted it before.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Back Roads Century


----------



## Shinjukan (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link, scottma. I guess joining this ride has become a bit more expensive starting today. Guess I just have to shelf it for next year. But it looks like it's a ride worth attending.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

looks like my tardiness cost me $15. I signed up today. From what I read I am reallty looking forward to it!


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just signed up for seagull as well. I went for the windy route on Assateauge


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Audi best buddies challenge is superb but you have to raise $1K to participate in it....


----------



## mendoza99 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Total 200 - the worst ride ever*

*Total 200 - the worst ride ever, skip it *- 


Avid century rider in MD here. Doing 5 centuries this year, regular PPTC rider.

*Summary:* Total 200- the worst ride I have ever paid for, will never do this again, do not trust their good marketing.

Bad points

•	Organization
o	Poorly marked route, got lost twice (pack of ~30 riders)
o	Bad choice of roads, lots of traffic
o	Finisher medal- used cog, WTF

•	Food
o	Pizza at the end, cold, they ran out
o	Not enough cold water
o	Rest stops poorly stocked

Good points
•	Flat route you can go fast, we clocked 5h 5 mins on the century.

I provided this feedback to organizers in person and via online survey. Never heard back. I hope to save others this pain.

Regards,

Rodrigo
Mendoza 99 at gmail dot com


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Savage Century, October 13th. Great ride with lots of climbing.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Donn12 said:


> I just signed up for seagull as well. I went for the windy route on Assateauge


I'll never do that route again. Rode that part last year as my first full century. The way out to Assateague was great because we were riding through the woods most of the time, so no wind. Got in a paceline a few times doing 25-26 mph. The way back was hell. Got split up from friends and I remember pedalling my damn hardest on a flat doing maybe 14 mph into a 25-30mph sustained wind. That was terrible. I literally had a headwind no matter what direction I was going. Not to mention I was riding a Cervelo aero bike, so I almost got blown off the road a few times. 

Unfortunately, I'll miss it this year as I'm leaving tomorrow for a trip to Norway and Belgium


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

nightfend said:


> Savage Century, October 13th. Great ride with lots of climbing.


I did the Savage about 10 years ago and really liked the ride. It was not very crowded and the support was good. The route is challenging, but not overly so. One other benefit to the ride for those coming from DC or Baltimore is that the start of the ride is relatively close to I-95, so the car travel time is not too great.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

dcorn said:


> I'll never do that route again. Rode that part last year as my first full century. The way out to Assateague was great because we were riding through the woods most of the time, so no wind. Got in a paceline a few times doing 25-26 mph. The way back was hell. Got split up from friends and I remember pedalling my damn hardest on a flat doing maybe 14 mph into a 25-30mph sustained wind. That was terrible. I literally had a headwind no matter what direction I was going. Not to mention I was riding a Cervelo aero bike, so I almost got blown off the road a few times.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll miss it this year as I'm leaving tomorrow for a trip to Norway and Belgium


Last year it felt like if you stopped pedaling you would instantly stop dead in your tracks. There were 35+ MPH headwinds. I hope this year is not so bad.


----------



## JWRB (Nov 29, 2005)

If you don't mind self supported this is by far my favorite century in the area. http://www.mapmyride.com/routes/view/77675580

There are spots to refuel at mile 40ish, 61 and 78. You can turn off at mile 50 and reduce it to an 80 mile ride if you're not feeling up to the entire distance.

A group of us do this ride twice a year, once in the spring and again in the fall. We generally skip work on a Tuesday or Thursday to avoid heavy traffic.


----------



## stevenjoywell (Oct 1, 2012)

yeah, Supposed to be the nicest ride of all of them in the area. Its is limited to 1500 riders and is sold out.


----------

